# Difference Between The Severum



## siddhusai (Jun 1, 2006)

*Hi; :fish:

I would like to know what is the differences between the Red Spotted Severum,Red Shoulder Severum,Rokteil Severum,Green Severum,Golden Severum,pls send me the pics and the basic difference,how to identify male and female,the colour of the substrate,what types of rocks to be used ? *


----------



## djoneser (Mar 20, 2008)

You may find more success by putting up what information you already have and asking for help filling in the blanks. Asking someone else to take the time to put up all this information you are requesting is not likely.


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

Not certain, but I believe they're just different strains of "Heros efasciatus"

Here's the C-F profiles to get you started.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/category.php?cat=32


----------



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

From my understanding, there are five different species and a few more that have yet to be classified. There are:

Heros efasciatus
Heros appendiculatus
Heros notatus
Heros severus
Heros spurius

There are different strains, but those are the five species that are described right now.

If you want the information you requested, I would suggest you look up which species the common name belongs to (IE Green Severum is Efasciatus I think) and the care requirements should be similar for those species regardless of the color strain.

Hope that helps you out,
Aaron


----------



## siddhusai (Jun 1, 2006)

*Hi ahud, Believe In Blue: =D> =D> =D> =D> :fish:

Thanks u so much for the reply and i am happy to find out frm yr side the different strains of severum that is available in the market i have learnt lot of details frm yr link and it has improved my knowledge to keep severum,and breed it ?

To; :x  :?     
djoneser;

what kind of rude statement u give in this forum while the moderator is just watching like a spectator and not interfering,look basically i wanted to know the differences as in india we dont have all these varieties and it is difficult for us to import these fishes frm singapore or Malaysia due to heavy prices and more over yr reply in this forum is not a knowledgeable statement as yr friends by the name of "ahud, Believe In Blue" are very helpful as they are able to solve in knowing the different strains of severum where else u only have the ability to fight and give nasty comment rather than helping hobbyist so i would kindly request u to change yr attitude,behavior, and try to help the hobbyist ????????????????*


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Red spotted Severum is a varient of Heros efasciatus with red spots. There are super Reds which are bred to have more red spots.

The common name Green and Turquise Severum are the same Heros severus.

Red shoulder and Rotkiel are the same, not yet classified fish.

....Bill


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

Green and Turquoise(formerly _appendiculatus_) are _efasciatus_, not _severus_. The Super Red is a possible cross between Gold _efasciatus _and the true _H. severus_; at least, that's the best guess. The true _severus _is from the Orinoco basin, it is sometimes called the Red Spotted Severum, and is a mouthbrooder.

Last analysis also placed Rotkeil as a population of _efasciatus_, but few are willing to accept this. The real _notatus _is rare in the hobby, some populations of _efasciatus _are often misidentified due to having a very spotted pattern; species ID is the striped facial pattern. I have never seen nor heard of anyone actually having a verified _H. spurius_.

A lot of older aquarium strains may have both _efasciatus _and _notatus _in them, as well.


----------



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

+1 to everything chromedome said.

Chrome,

Is Heros. Sp. Atabapo considered Heros Severus yet? I have two pairs and I'm not sure what to call them.


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Yes you are correct. Hey it was 2 am 

...Bill


----------



## frschul (Mar 10, 2004)

Remember, we were all beginners (in one area or another) at one time or another.....
*As I see that it was more likely than not* that the wonderful people on this forum
took the time to share their knowledge.
Thanks to all for their constructive responses. =D> :thumb:

not answering your questions but the following might be helpful

Jeff Rapps ( http://www.tangledupincichlids.com/photo.html has some nice photos which might help.

or

go to google , click on images then key in what you want to see.

http://www.google.com/search?tbm=isch&h ... l3.3.1l7l0

good luck


----------



## djoneser (Mar 20, 2008)

To Siddhusai:

WOW!, just WOW! My post was in no way rude. I posted that up after no one had replied to your thread for a day (on a heavily used forum). For you to come here and call me rude for that is the height of arrogance. Are you this lazy with all you endeavors? I can see a gmail signature, but you are unable to google this information yourself, or even try to answer what you can yourself.

I am also glad to see that other members stepped up and offered what information they could, but that was not something they OWED you.

Yes we are all new at some point. I hope this was a translation issue...

I will refrain from posting on any of your future threads. No offence was offered nor intended.


----------

